# What to do with a bucket full of ash



## E's Smokin (Feb 28, 2019)

This is probably a stupid question, I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything, SO
I have a trashcan full of ash that I would like to get rid of , what do I do ?
Bag it up & put it with the trash next pick-up ?, put it in the garden ?
I never really thought about it , I guess I was waiting for the Ash Fairy to come & take it away
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
*E*


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 28, 2019)

I know alot of people use some in the garden. You'll need to look into the ratio more, but let every one around you know and they might help take some off your hands?


----------



## 2008RN (Feb 28, 2019)

I just throw the ash from pellets in the grass for fertilizer. I read somewhere that it was good for the grass. I have a pellet stove in the garage for heating and have been dumping the ashes in the laws for 9 years.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 28, 2019)

I think wood ash is fine for a garden, but charcoal ash isn't. I dump mine under my deck. When it's completely out of course.

Chris


----------



## Murray (Feb 28, 2019)

Ashes from our wood stove go into a covered metal can, sit for a week then into a plastic bag then into the garbage can.


----------



## Carp06 (Feb 28, 2019)

A old timers trick is to spread wood ashes around your house and you'll never have termites. The ashes soak into ground and when termites tunnels get close to house, termites taste burnt wood and turn around because they want fresh wood. Sounds crazy but my neighbor 20 years ago owned Saurer's Castle in Rosedale KS used this method for 40 years and never had any termites. I heated with wood and he took all my ashes every year.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2019)

Putting wood ash on your garden can change your PH. Trash day is a good choice.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2019)

If the ash came from wood, you can use it in the garden. If it's from charcoal briquettes, too many fillers and stuff that would not be good for the garden. Just be careful and check your soil pH first, as it can raise the soil pH. I sprinkle what little ash I generate from my smokehouse along the garden rows and mix it with compost, but I have slightly acidic soil so no worries for me....


----------



## kit s (Feb 28, 2019)

I spread my wood ash around yard, the charcoal ash, in the garbage (making sure it is out and cold)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 28, 2019)

Never heard of the termite thing, some thing new every day!


----------



## sdkid (Feb 28, 2019)

Didnt I see where someone here used ash to help clean their smoker?  Worked good on the glass doors maybe??????


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 28, 2019)

I throw mine in the woods behind the house.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2019)

Termite thing is interesting if in fact it does work. Pest Control Co's would hate this if for sure it would work.

Warren


----------



## shoebe (Feb 28, 2019)

mine go in the compost pile


----------



## cornman (Feb 28, 2019)

I keep a bucket of ash around a use on patches of ice in the winter.  If there are some small chunks that aren’t completely burnt, even better if you need traction.  It’s less destructive to the pavement and environment than salt/chemicals.  Not perfect but it helps. Extra leftovers are spread around the yard.  Just my two cents...


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 1, 2019)

Put em on craigslist for free. You never know who wants them for what, but they'll take 'em.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for the like Flatbroke

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 2, 2019)

All my wood ash gets used.  Some goes into the compost pile (I have an acre of lawn to mow, and it all goes for compost), and the rest gets lightly spread over the grass (which, naturally produces more clippings for the compost).
Gary


----------



## PNHuber (Mar 2, 2019)

If it isn't dumped into the garden or compost heap, it is used for traction in the icy driveway.


----------

